# WUHAN | Wuhan Yangtze River Shipping Center | 330m | 1083ft | 65 fl | T/O



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Height 300-330m (official).

http://www.whxg.gov.cn/CMS/whxg/xwzx/a_5902_1.html
http://cjmp.cnhan.com/cjrb/html/2011-04/20/content_4801883.htm
http://sz.focus.cn/news/2011-04-20/1271453.html
http://www.cansi.org.cn/cansizh/178933.htm

Proposal 1, by GMP.


















Proposal 2, by Wuhan Architecture and Design Institute.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

This one is located at 北临民生路，东临沿江大道，南面紧邻长航大厦，西面为黄陂街。与武昌积玉桥商圈隔江相望。Hope we can get pics of the plot soon.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

zorg, do you know how far it is away from the 600m+ greenland building?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Very far away. This one is very close to the Custom House building. Greenland masterplan is in Wuchang.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

z0rg said:


> Very far away. This one is very close to the Custom House building. Greenland masterplan is in Wuchang.


alright, thank you for the information though


----------



## gonard (Mar 23, 2009)

Everything is far from the greenland building, haha.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

@gonard, we're missing your updates


----------



## gonard (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah I know, I'm a bit dissapointed in myself. I haven't been to Wuchang for almost a year, but I have no excuse for not getting some updates from wangjiadun and the few other Hankou projects.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Ground breaking ceremony. 330m according to the press. 
http://news.cjn.cn/sywh/201107/t1387993.htm

Look at the render in the background. I think they chose WADI, and GMP lost.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By elves0919


----------



## Absydian (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice looking building.


----------



## Im Using A Computer (Jun 24, 2011)

so this building is specifically designed to deal with shipping? if its just for shipping, why does it need to be so tall? someone explain to me if possible.


----------



## lianli (May 25, 2011)

Im Using A Computer said:


> so this building is specifically designed to deal with shipping? if its just for shipping, why does it need to be so tall? someone explain to me if possible.


Why does a bank have to be so tall? Prestige.

I think it's just the name. Just office space, not necessarily exclusive for shipping companies.


----------



## Im Using A Computer (Jun 24, 2011)

lianli said:


> Why does a bank have to be so tall? Prestige.
> 
> I think it's just the name. Just office space, not necessarily exclusive for shipping companies.


 any idea who the main tenants will be in this building? are there any yet that are certain?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By leiy


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Possible upwards revision to "450m+, 88 floors". Figures from the developer's website in addition to new renders. 
http://zgwhzsh.com/cypt/pic/mz/03/


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Looks like a warhead ready to launch.


----------



## scalziand (Oct 18, 2007)

It looks like something, but I'm not quite sure...

I figured it out!


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

it looks quite strange, but i like it, because i'm sure when the cladding is nicely done with glass it will look amazingly futuristic and when i just think about Wuhan and its plans for the 606m greenland building then it will be a city that will look like it was visited by aliens, i really like it. very creative.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By mt


----------



## INFERNAL ELF (Aug 2, 2011)

The new Design looks Fantastic really innovative and modern. and it looks like the building is really holding up its crown.

will be amazing if they rig up lighting so that the crown can be lit in a different color from the rest or lit alone with the rest of the building all dark.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Any update?


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Chad said:


> Looks like a warhead ready to launch.


a bit weird, this top.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Nice . Looks a bit like an egg holder on top


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

is the new height "450m+" still not confirmed?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 炎炎七月


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Looks like the site is ready for preparations.
I don't know if I like the new design, the facade looks good though. But still the old design were a bit boring imo.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 美羊羊2012


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

I really like the design...:lol: at the Gherkin.


----------



## asdolf (Nov 22, 2010)

the design looks like a... *****


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Another render


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By lqj. The new design is expected to be around 400m.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

by lqj


----------



## windowsoftheworld (May 20, 2012)

How the hell do they go from this classy and beautiful building...



z0rg said:


> Proposal 1, by GMP.


to Lady Gaga's grammy egg 



z0rg said:


> Another render


hno:hno:hno:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

i still hope it won't be the final design


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

KillerZavatar said:


> i still hope it won't be the final design


Agree


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

hmmm... another ***** tower


----------



## jackedi07 (Jul 27, 2012)

:dunno:Any update??


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Oct 19 by RickBlaine


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

can't believe i was just looking at this thread while you were updating it  what exactly is the site for the main tower?


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

I guess the last pic with all that gravel.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah i figured that, but was hoping it wouldn't be. doesn't look that much prep too me, more like just being there waiting for phase 1 to be over in a few years =/


----------



## Fabouninou (Oct 9, 2013)

The alien render kinda reminds me of..



:banana:


----------



## (: (Oct 16, 2013)

It looks like st Marys axe ontop of a supertall


----------



## Jewish (Mar 26, 2013)

So what the roof height?


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks pretty cool...


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

There are new renders 

It' s called Wuhan Yangtze River Shipping Center

330 m / 65 floors
(I don't know if the height is correct)

http://www.wpl.gov.cn/pc-1509-52484.html




























2013-12-28 by mas1back


----------



## Jewish (Mar 26, 2013)

330?:?


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)

z0rg said:


> Another render


I hope there´ll be no changes regarding design or height. This tower looks better than any other.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Too late, see zwamborn's post.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

the new design is more average than the old IMO.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

i prefer a 330m good looking building over an ugly 450m building all day.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 21 by evankid


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Sep 30 by RickBlaine


----------



## Maximalist (Dec 1, 2007)

Hmmm....they really butchered the design on this one. The world does not need another boring rectangle going up.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Oct 12 by evankid


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

*31.05.2015*
By evankid



























*12.07.2015*
By RickBlaine


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-09-21 by zhoutianyu888


----------



## modestman (Feb 1, 2015)

zwamborn Please keep inform us if the main plot is the one under construction, Is this one u/c ?


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

by Mieshi Dynasty on the 12th of December 2015



















Under Construction


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

by evankid on the 26th of December 2015



















Foundation is poured


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

by Mieshi Dynasty on the 29th of December 2015


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

what gorgeous that building to the right


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

and it looks like it could be close to 200m. anyone know what building it is?


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

by myeshi dynasty on the 11th of January 2016


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

by 灭世王朝 on gaoloumi on the 20th of January 2016


----------



## pacific-nw (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice pictures


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-01-23 by 嗨懒羊羊


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

by RickBlane on gaoloumi on the 28th of January 2016


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-02-05 from RickBlaine


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

by wzgl on gaoloumi on the 14th of February 2016


----------



## Joel que (Sep 27, 2005)

what's that ugly high rise doing in the middle?


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah, Wuhan is really filled with some nasty, shitty buildings - I hope they keep their momentum in redeveloping the city. It could look really great in the future with the Yantze River in the middle and all the lakes within the city.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-03-27 by evankid


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by evankid


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-04-15 by evankid


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

Looks good and very busy^^
On this location it will be a great addition to the skyline.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

More one for Wuhan


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by evankid


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-05-21 by evankid


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 花儿为我摇


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by whhb123


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-12-16 by player9999


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 极乐净土


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

February 07 by wzgl


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 15 by 学无名000


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 汐凉


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by VN.

*2018/04/07*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

May 02 by he523jun


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 汐凉












by 突破极限


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 花儿为我摇


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 太阳黑子
*sunspot*


*2018.06.23*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

to the extreme left


the spliff fairy said:


>


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 花儿为我摇


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 黄鹤楼中吹玉笛


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 摄影师-CHACHA via myway1943










by 花儿为我摇


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by noisrevid


noisrevid said:


> _pictures taken by me_


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by whhb123










by 花儿为我摇


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 
aplo 

*2018/08/27*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 376840229










by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by anson908


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 花儿为我摇


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by VN.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 20 by firefly1130实名认证


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by whhb123


----------



## melissandre (Oct 16, 2018)

I hope they replace that smaller building next to it. its an eyesore


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by VN.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by myway1943

*11.12.2018*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 花儿为我摇


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-01-22 by 花儿为我摇










2019-02-04 by 花儿为我摇


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 旧时

*2.10*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-02-24 by evankid


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 花儿为我摇


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like boxy buildings :yes:


----------



## PDH (Apr 23, 2007)

Zaz965 said:


> I like boxy buildings :yes:


Same....... Just love them!


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by clzzx81

the top is not very boxy, by the way


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by TaiXiGaoTie


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by CMIUC

2020/07/01














*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 瑞JRPHOET on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 阿昱 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 莫书杭 on 500px









by 莫书杭 on 500px





​


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by whhb123

2020/07/13














*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 了然 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px









by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px




​


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by BLUE_SUN_CBD

2020/07/23














*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 淡墨Damon on 500px









by 淡墨Damon on 500px



​


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by bgsbays9

7.31


























*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 03 by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by SKY on 500px









by SKY on 500px





​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-03 by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 14









武汉长江 by 泽_Zewaier on 500px


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

View of the Tower from Hanyang








by Fenrisulfr on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

We have Wuhan's all Three Supertalls (U/C) in one frame in those 3 photos below!

*WUHAN | Greenland Center | 476m | 1560ft | 97 fl | U/C
WUHAN | Riverview Plaza | 436m | 1430ft | 73 fl | U/C
WUHAN | Wuhan Yangtze River Shipping Center | 330m | 1083ft | 65 fl | U/C*










by 叁佰 on 500px









by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px









by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 莫书杭 on 500px









by Han翰 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Behind the Old Wuhan Jianghan Customs House (Built in 1924, A Customs Museum Nowadays)








by 廊桥遗梦 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 王三荣 on 500px



​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

武汉关 by JF📷简凡 on 500px


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

pardon me for everyone, but I think this building would be better with a flat top


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one more pic
















WUHAN | Greenland Hanzheng Center | 250m x 2 | 820ft x...


Posted on 2018-11-9 by Curryliu Project is the two structures in the foreground with green scaffolding.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-04-30 by bnq2003










2021-04-30 by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Walked by thus recently. Looks stalled. So many stalled towers in Wuhan.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

The seventh shape said:


> Walked by thus recently. Looks stalled. So many stalled towers in Wuhan.


Which ones? This has actually restarted adding glass


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

The phrase 'potemkin village' comes to mind. Wuhan Center, the second tallest in the city, is externally complete but not in use and the area around it is dead quiet (though there's a functioning metro station), with some minor towers around it stalled. 

Wuhan Poly Plaza was completed years ago but I saw no activity in it. One of the entrances was locked shut, and no people were visible through the windows or going in and out of the building. Surprising given that it is close to the government buildings and in an older part of the city.

There's no activity at this green one on the right, which is near Minsheng Bank Building. 
Untitled 

There was a little but not much activity at these two towers.
Untitled 

On a more positive note, this one, Riverview plaza, is active and nearing completion (the base needs more work).
Untitled on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 摘星辰 on 500px




​


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 花儿为我摇*

*2021.5.19





























*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 24:*








武汉临江建筑 by 暖春飞雪 on 500px.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by trackman on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by ken poon on 500px








by Ben Jieming on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 节节高 on 500px








by 137****0670 on 500px



​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

please, does anyone know the thread about these buildings under construction?
Sem título by Kevin Lynch, no Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I've been wondering the same thing. I couldn't find them on the CTBUH.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Zaz965 said:


> please, does anyone know the thread about these buildings under construction?
> Sem título by Kevin Lynch, no Flickr


The tower in the middle is the Xinhua Tower 203 m / 35 fl
(There is no thread on ssc)
gaoloumi: 提示信息 - 摩天族



















The right one is the on-hold Kanlong Taizi Hotel 212m 









WUHAN | Kanlong Taizi Hotel | 212m | 48 fl | U/C


2018-08-20 by whhb123




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, I opened a new thread about Xinhua tower








WUHAN | Xinhua Tower | 203m | 666ft | 35fl | U/C


source 提示信息 - 摩天族 Sem título by Kevin Lynch, no Flickr




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by BAGGIO on 500px




​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jun 25









Wuhan，China by Peter Liu on 500px










热血武汉 by Chaos张先森 on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

江城消暑图 by 森淼 on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 16









长江灯光秀 by 梦蝶 on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 20:*








流光溢彩映江城 by 老楊樹 on 500px.com


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

绿地606 by Gwok Zijuk on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 3









晨曦微露江水长 by 陈泉 on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By BLUE_SUN_CBD on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 7









我爱武汉的蓝天 by 陈泉 on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

江城武汉 by 134****4468 on 500px


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 12 by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2021.08.18








by 淡墨Damon on 500px


​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*August 21:*








城市天際線 by 琦 李 on 500px.com


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

How much more evidence do we need that this tower is on hold?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I hope it will be disholded soon


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Its just slow not on hold


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Munwon said:


> Its just slow not on hold


I am relieved


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-31 by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 妮子呢 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2021.09.10








by NewHA on 500px



​


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September 21 by BLUE_SUN_CBD









September 24 by 海拉尔的绿皮车


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-03 by 旧时


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-08 by 海拉尔的绿皮车


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

武汉长江_城市_颇可,颇可征稿,武汉,城市,风光,街拍,建筑,旅游,旅行之美,我要上开屏,天际线


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-11-03 by 海拉尔的绿皮车


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 10 by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

has the roof already received the cladding?


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

roof has already received the cladding


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

February 16 by 1100aaa


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

to the left
















WUHAN | Jiangcheng Gate | 248m | 54 fl | U/C


2021-04-29 by xianghu9999027 2021-04-30 by jamesrccl




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

February 24 by 太阳黑子


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*February 26:*








蓝天映衬下的城市建筑景观 by JALETTY on 500px.com


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 12 by firefly1130


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-19 by ltt000


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

that building at background  
















WUHAN | Puyang Building | 263m | 58 fl | U/C


2021-10-02 by 汐凉




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-? by whhb123


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by 海拉尔的绿皮车 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like these aluminium frames


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-26 by Kenily


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 6:*








武汉江滩蓝调 by 圣徒Saint on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 21:*








雾中武汉 by 流星一条 on 500px.com


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

May 26 by 乐园汽车数码闲聊站


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 03 by 啦哩啪啪花儿


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

武汉城 by Streamer on 500px.com


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

by elvin_cx的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 13 by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^^
@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @kenamour, what is the name of these buildings to the right at foreground?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Zaz965 said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> @zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @kenamour, what is the name of these buildings to the right at foreground?


(225) WUHAN | Hanzheng Street Projekt | 220m | T/O | SkyscraperCity Forum


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-03 by aplo


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 21 by bnq2003 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 05 by Penguin_Song


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-08 by aplo


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px










by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, it is already surrounded by residential buildings


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September 18 by 太阳黑子


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 08 by ltt000


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like these aluminium frames


----------

